# Rhode Island Craigslist to re-home



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Beautiful Golden Retriever needs large farm for re-homing


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please look up the Golden rescues for that area and email them to the CL poster, you can find them listed here:

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------

